# Another egg!



## MichaelL (May 3, 2021)

My girl laid another egg! And this time, I didn't crack it. ? She laid it in the same spot as last time at the entrance of her burrow. @zovick you were right, she did lay a third clutch haha. And @Tom I just had to provide some shade ? I'm sure she would've been fine but might as well haha.


----------



## MichaelL (May 3, 2021)

By the way she covered the egg, that was just a pic after I uncovered it.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 3, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> My girl laid another egg! And this time, I didn't crack it. ? She laid it in the same spot as last time at the entrance of her burrow. @zovick you were right, she did lay a third clutch haha. And @Tom I just had to provide some shade ? I'm sure she would've been fine but might as well haha.
> 
> View attachment 324488
> View attachment 324489
> ...


Woohoo congrats man. Fingers crossed it's fertile.


----------



## MichaelL (May 3, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Woohoo congrats man. Fingers crossed it's fertile.


Thanks! Do you still breed sliders?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 3, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Thanks! Do you still breed sliders?


Not really intentionally anymore. One female is gravid and about to lay but I'm debating whether to hatch them or not.


----------



## MichaelL (May 3, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not really intentionally anymore. One female is gravid and about to lay but I'm debating whether to hatch them or not.


Oh ok. You should hatch them! I know sliders aren't worth as much but I bet it's still super fun to see the babies hatch.


----------



## Carol S (May 4, 2021)

That is great news. I hope it hatches.


----------



## Herman_WA (May 4, 2021)

Congrats! Hope all goes well!


----------



## MichaelL (May 5, 2021)

Carol S said:


> That is great news. I hope it hatches.


Thanks! Me too. Three clutches is the max in one year for a russian tortoise, right?


----------



## Carol S (May 5, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Thanks! Me too. Three clutches is the max in one year for a russian tortoise, right?


That is the most for my females.


----------

